# cant lose any weight even though im barely eating



## honey915

Please help me I'm so depressed about this! I'm two stone heavier than my normal weight after having my third child and I'm hardly eating a thing since realising that anything over 1200 a day makes me gain weight!! I really feel so low. I'm hardly eating. Last two days I've had a stomach bug and I ate nothing. 0 calories and just drank fluid and threw up. I've actually gained weight!????? I've tried three sets of scales so I know it's true and I am breastfeeding but dd hardly feeds she is not hungry like the boys were. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I really don't belive in starvation mode. Can't believe that eating nothing will actually make your body hold on to fat because if that's the case people in third world Would all be fat so what is wrong with me ??


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weight can fluctuate several pounds from day to day, so I wouldn't worry about the scale showing a gain. It could just be your body retaining fluid while you're sick. Hope you feel better!

How do you know how much you're eating? Do you weigh all of your solids and measure all of your liquids? You could be consuming more than you realize. Food labels are often wrong, which is a problem a lot of people don't realize. I'm not a personal fan of weighing/measuring, but if you're honestly not seeing a loss then it might be helpful.

Also, sometimes the body holds onto weight while you breastfeed. If you're not eating enough to maintain your supply (300-500 extra calories is the usual amount, I think), then that could be part of the issue.

There could be a medical issue behind it as well, so if you haven't been to a doctor already you might want to go in for a check-up just to rule it out.

Do you exercise? That might help build a calorie deficiency. Even just strapping baby on and going for a walk would work!

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## DCS

I'm probably not the best person to be giving advice because I don't know if I'm going about my weighloss as well as could be. But its working for me. So I will share my experience. 

I never ate breakfast, or lunch I would have 1 meal a day and would snack a lot. I am breastfeeding DD. I started at 166 lbs 35 days ago. I don't know what*my pre pregnancy weight was because I can get abit caught up on the numbers, but I fit into size 8 jeans but still had a large wobbley tummy. 

This last month I've lost 7lbs. I'm eating more I think. I have breakfast and lunch as well as dinner and still snack. As much as a royal pain in the ass weighing food is I found it has helped me get portion control sorted. I stop when I'm full now. I track everything I eat on my fitness pal. The app has been amazing. I didn't realise quite how much I was over eating until I started using it. 
I would highly reccomend it.


----------



## honey915

Thanks to you both for responding. I'm off to the gp today to have hypothyroidism ruled out. I'm counting and weighing everything. And I'm exercising daily a mix of cardio and abs training so lawdy knows!! X


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I had the same problem last week. What fixed it for me was taking 2-3 days off and eating more than normal (around maintenance range) and not exercising. Sure enough the scale dropped, and I'm back to losing weight. So maybe try that if you haven't? Your body could just need a short break to recoup. :flower:


----------



## justmeinlove

honey915 said:


> Please help me I'm so depressed about this! I'm two stone heavier than my normal weight after having my third child and I'm hardly eating a thing since realising that anything over 1200 a day makes me gain weight!! I really feel so low. I'm hardly eating. Last two days I've had a stomach bug and I ate nothing. 0 calories and just drank fluid and threw up. I've actually gained weight!????? I've tried three sets of scales so I know it's true and I am breastfeeding but dd hardly feeds she is not hungry like the boys were. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I really don't belive in starvation mode. Can't believe that eating nothing will actually make your body hold on to fat because if that's the case people in third world Would all be fat so what is wrong with me ??

Well. Try not eating more than a slice or two of toast for a year or so and maybe you will understand how chronically food deprived people end up thin. Sheesh.

You're starving your body whilst also making huge demands on it. Also if you want to breastfeed, it is the Worst time to try and diet. Is your baby putting on weight? Try three meals a day of sensible size. Use that fitness pal app, eat 2000 kcal a day of decent food, see what happens.


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

honey915 said:
 

> Thanks to you both for responding. I'm off to the gp today to have hypothyroidism ruled out. I'm counting and weighing everything. And I'm exercising daily a mix of cardio and abs training so lawdy knows!! X

Sounds like hypothyroidism to me.. Was it? I was diagnosed after DS2..


----------



## mum140381

if your doing a mix of cardo and abs you will be gaining mussel that weighs more than fat so your weight will not change yet as you are toning up you need to eat more though :) xx


----------



## honey915

Not been on here for a while but wanted to update in case anyone else has the same issues. So my thyroid and all bloods were normal. I am now 8 stone. Probably a little thin but still feeding so I, sure it'll level out when I stop. I'm just eating when I'm hungry. I respond only to actual hunger not head hunger. I eat maybe six small meals a day of whatever I want so no restrictions and when I feel satisfied I stop eating even if that's halfway through a meal. I'm not calorie counting. This is called hunger directed eating and it totally works. There are lots of books on it and I read one called have your cake and your skinny jeans too. This is so good as I'm no longer depriving myself of anything. Feels liberating and il never diet again!


----------

